# Taking a gap year to egypt alone



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,

Im looking for anything that can help me really,Im looking to travel to Sharm Egypt for a gap year with my son.
I have the chance of a job in Sharm,i like the idea of spending some time living abroad with my son and i think it would be a great thing for my child as i believe travelling really does broadens the mind!

The main concerns i have are safety,as im travelling alone with my child.
I was wondering if any one could advise me on how safe Sharm is in the evening,if im staying in my apartment am i likely to get people banging on my door all hours when they know im alone,is the crime rate high here for burglary?

I should prob say now i have been to Sharm before and fell in love with the place!! (and there is no man involved in this lol) i was lucky to work in the travel industry and have seen some stunning places! But we fell in love with how laid back and easy going it seems to be here.

I know as im white british i will prob get some male attention,which will be nothing i cant handle as im defo not a push over!! I should say my son isnt white and when i have been here before the locals thought he was egyptian (he isnt) Im not sure how this will effect us if we was to live here for a time,if it effects us at all.

All i am after is any advise that people might think we help me in making our mind up.


Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

kt001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im looking for anything that can help me really,Im looking to travel to Sharm Egypt for a gap year with my son.
> I have the chance of a job in Sharm,i like the idea of spending some time living abroad with my son and i think it would be a great thing for my child as i believe travelling really does broadens the mind!
> ...


Hi kt I my self live in Cairo but plenty of foreigners live work in sharm and for your son what ever skin tone he won't have any problems but Egyptians will ask him about his father I had this ( didn't say how old he is) But it's a good experience and as long as your firm you should be ok
Good luck
My son told me once it was the best thing I did to take him to Egypt


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello

sorry if I come across as some sort of Mama Police, but when you say that it will broaden his mind I'm not sure what you mean at all. Good quality education and spending time with your child doing activities are the main things that really aid to their developement

Are you moving to Egypt because you want the best for your son, or because you are searching for adventure and are tired of own your routine?

Children need rutine, estability, and a sense of security within their own environment (as well as good schooling and hospital care should there be an emergency!). If you move to Sharm as soon as the initial excitement wears off, your child will be left in a completely different and sometimes hostile environment with an stressed out parent and no family support whatsoever. 

Unless the job you have been offered is an important step further in your career or really really good money, I'd strongly advice you to stay home, where you will have the help that you need as a single parent. 

Crime is not particularly high. I am sure you are aware that sexual harrasment is a problem in Egypt. 

Sorry you will not like it, but you ask for advice!


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

bat said:


> Hi kt I my self live in Cairo but plenty of foreigners live work in sharm and for your son what ever skin tone he won't have any problems but Egyptians will ask him about his father I had this ( didn't say how old he is) But it's a good experience and as long as your firm you should be ok
> Good luck
> My son told me once it was the best thing I did to take him to Egypt




Hello,
Thank you for replying to my post!

That's really postive,Thank you
Im hoping my son will also enjoy it alot! There are enlgish people i know already living in Sharm who have said will help me along the way and help get us settle.

He is only 5 (which worries me a little) but after looking at school and education it seem to be alot better than how they teach in Britain but also i like they teach along the lines of the british curriculum.

Im glad your experience was a good and happy one for you and your son.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kt001 said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for replying to my post!
> 
> That's really postive,Thank you
> ...




Hi and welcome

Schools on the red sea are poor... that is why most send their kids to school in Cairo. Teachers here dont actually have to be qualified not even foreign teachers and I know this for a fact as I have friends who teach in schools and they are not teachers nor do they have a degree in any subject never mind English which they are teaching but at 5 years of age I dont suppose that will make much difference.


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Hello
> 
> sorry if I come across as some sort of Mama Police, but when you say that it will broaden his mind I'm not sure what you mean at all. Good quality education and spending time with your child doing activities are the main things that really aid to their developement
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thank you for replying to my post,im happy with any advice given.

I think seeing completely different parts of the world and spending time getting to know people and learning how people live in the world will broaden anyones mind. Its all about experience.
I wouldnt even be thinking about doing this if his education would suffer,i have thought and looked into schools and curriculum alot and also talked to my son about how different life and school would be.

One of the mains reason for wanting to do this with my son is so he can do Activites that are amazing and things most children his age wouldnt get to do.

Of course i want the best for my son (im not a selfish mother) after talking to him at any point he said he was worried or didnt want to go i wouldnt even be thinking about it.

From what i have witnessed in Sharm medical care is very good!! (this would be a major concern for me as i would be travelling with a child and all sort of trips or falls could happen)

From when my son was born it has only been him and myself so he wont be left in a country he isnt happy with (if he wasnt happy we would return home) 

I wouldnt be taking a gap year with a child if the job was bar work or any work like that, that would be pretty silly, Yes the job i would be taking would be well paid and also would be a career (which i have studied at uni level in the U.K )

Im pleased about the crime rate,sexual harrasment goes on all over the world,im aware of the attention i would recieve but like i said before im not a push and defo not a women that would fall for the "your beautiful,i love you lines".

Thank you fro taking the time to reply to my post.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kt001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for replying to my post,im happy with any advice given.
> 
> ...




There is a good GP in Sharm.. see the sticky above.
Most serious emergency cases are transferred to Cairo.
Sorry your son is 5 years of age... he doesn't know what he wants or what is best for him that is up to you to make those decisions.

You have been to Egypt so you know what the sexual harassment is like and have coped just be aware that coping for a holiday will be different from living there on the days you feel down, dowdy, lonely and along come Mohammed telling you how wonderful you are.


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Schools on the red sea are poor... that is why most send their kids to school in Cairo. Teachers here dont actually have to be qualified not even foreign teachers and I know this for a fact as I have friends who teach in schools and they are not teachers nor do they have a degree in any subject never mind English which they are teaching but at 5 years of age I dont suppose that will make much difference.


Hello,

Is this for the bristish schools? I recieved a school prospectus which looked very good (altho i suppose this is just words and havent seen anything with my own eyes) I also know some one who works at the school so will need to them in depth some more.

I know a child that goes to a school here that is around the same age as my son and he seems to very highly educated and can speak many language.

Thank you for replying because any advice im giving is defo helping me see different peoples views.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Schools on the red sea are poor... that is why most send their kids to school in Cairo. Teachers here dont actually have to be qualified not even foreign teachers and I know this for a fact as I have friends who teach in schools and they are not teachers nor do they have a degree in any subject never mind English which they are teaching but at 5 years of age I dont suppose that will make much difference.


I brought my son when he was 5 schools then were terrible and still are. As Scotland said especially in resort areas. He returned to uk at 13 . If you have enough money not to work then great but juggling schools job and child is more difficult here than in uk . Sure your friends are great but . But never leave your child with anybody, you wouldn't do it in uk and certainly not here.I was lucky I have a job were my children are off school then I'm off no minders no nursery no babysitters, to many horror stories. Aalso holidays in summer for thaT age 3 months at least and schools expensive.if you can come for 2-3 months to try then great but don't burn your bridges.
You said it was only for gap year ! Egypt like hotel California," you check out any time you like but you can never leave" but an experience never the less.


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is a good GP in Sharm.. see the sticky above.
> Most serious emergency cases are transferred to Cairo.
> Sorry your son is 5 years of age... he doesn't know what he wants or what is best for him that is up to you to make those decisions.
> 
> You have been to Egypt so you know what the sexual harassment is like and have coped just be aware that coping for a holiday will be different from living there on the days you feel down, dowdy, lonely and along come Mohammed telling you how wonderful you are.


No you are very right it is upto me to decide what is best for him,but i also talk to him and wouldnt dream of doing something like this without having a converstation with him,when i feel i have all the information i need then i will decide but will also let him have a say,(he is under no illusion its all swimming pools and beaches!!)

I dont care how low i get Mohammed will no im not listening when his comes to tell me how wonderful i am lol


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

bat said:


> I brought my son when he was 5 schools then were terrible and still are. As Scotland said especially in resort areas. He returned to uk at 13 . If you have enough money not to work then great but juggling schools job and child is more difficult here than in uk . Sure your friends are great but . But never leave your child with anybody, you wouldn't do it in uk and certainly not here.I was lucky I have a job were my children are off school then I'm off no minders no nursery no babysitters, to many horror stories. Aalso holidays in summer for thaT age 3 months at least and schools expensive.if you can come for 2-3 months to try then great but don't burn your bridges.
> You said it was only for gap year ! Egypt like hotel California," you check out any time you like but you can never leave" but an experience never the less.


Hello,

The thing that worried me the most was child care etc,i have been thinking about this for a while,defo not something i thought about over night.But because i was concerned about child care i have been holding out looking for job as i didnt want to be on low low wages,but now the chance of a well paid has been offered through a friend.
Can ask what you meant by "you can check out any time but you can never 
leave"?

Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kt001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this for the bristish schools? I recieved a school prospectus which looked very good (altho i suppose this is just words and havent seen anything with my own eyes) I also know some one who works at the school so will need to them in depth some more.
> 
> ...




My friends do not teach in the British school but they do teach in International schools. Two friends are not even Tefl and one is foreign and does not speak particularly good English and she does so with a heavy accent. 
My children were privately educated in England going to very good public schools and each teacher was highly qualified and experienced in their field, their qualifications available for you see..... 

I would imagine the child that can speak many languages did not learn them at school, he probably picked them up where he was living. I am sure that you know all children have different abilities very clever children will probably thrive anywhere and children who find it a bit more difficult to pick things us may struggle.
What will you do for child care during the long summer holidays?
What will you do on the days your child is ill and can't go to school when you have no support?
What will you do on the days your are ill?


Lots of things to think about, if it was just you I would say jump on the plane but coming as a lone parent with a small child really needs a great deal of thought.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

kt001 said:


> No you are very right it is upto me to decide what is best for him,but i also talk to him and wouldnt dream of doing something like this without having a converstation with him,when i feel i have all the information i need then i will decide but will also let him have a say,(he is under no illusion its all swimming pools and beaches!!)
> 
> I dont care how low i get Mohammed will no im not listening when his comes to tell me how wonderful i am lol


Be under no illusion schools and medical care are atrocious. If your both young and healthy the need should not arise. Make sure your job has medical insurance just in case. Maybe there are other single mums there who can enlighten you more.


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> My friends do not teach in the British school but they do teach in International schools. Two friends are not even Tefl and one is foreign and does not speak particularly good English and she does so with a heavy accent.
> My children were privately educated in England going to very good public schools and each teacher was highly qualified and experienced in their field, their qualifications available for you see.....
> 
> I would imagine the child that can speak many languages did not learn them at school, he probably picked them up where he was living. I am sure that you know all children have different abilities very clever children will probably thrive anywhere and children who find it a bit more difficult to pick things us may struggle.
> ...


This is all really good advice,im so pleased i posted on here.

I will have support as i will have a family member out there who wont need to be working,who is very happy to help me out.
My son attends a good school here and it would have to be on par with that and the brisitsh school follows the english Curriculum. 

I will be staying in Sharm again before which will help and im thinking about doing a summer break there also before doing it in the long run


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kt001 said:


> This is all really good advice,im so pleased i posted on here.
> 
> I will have support as i will have a family member out there who wont need to be working,who is very happy to help me out.
> My son attends a good school here and it would have to be on par with that and the brisitsh school follows the english Curriculum.
> ...




My advice would be to ask to see the qualifications that each teacher has who will be teaching your son.. schools here have a high turn over of staff and if his teachers leaves and another takes her place quickly you will probably find that person is not qualified at all other than they can speak English. Of course there are many teachers here who are qualified just make sure they are the ones teaching your son.

Maiden


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

kt001 said:


> This is all really good advice,im so pleased i posted on here.
> 
> I will have support as i will have a family member out there who wont need to be working,who is very happy to help me out.
> My son attends a good school here and it would have to be on par with that and the brisitsh school follows the english Curriculum.
> ...


Yes do a trial run. Like you I came with a 5 yr old as a single mum waiting to go to uni that was 25 years ago and I'm still here. But after all the gloss wears off this is not a very nice place to live . There are many who come for short term and don't seem to leave and yet as you can see from this forum many don't really like it. If you have money and mix with expats like many do it's ok for a while. But many like this artificial life style and the realitys of back home don't appeal .there are many older foreigners here with no families and life here is expensive doctors hospitals etc but as you said your only here for gap year. As we all said no comparison between schools here and uk . You said you were offered a job by a friend is that friend willing to pay schools health insurance etc .also to give you the time off for school holidays etc, you know the old adage " never work for family or friends"
But for me it has worked, I was one of the lucky ones I have just considered it a long holiday , but I feel now enough and plan to spend more tme in uk to eventually settle back there as all my friends have done over the last 20 yrs of all who were here or who came after me , there's only 2-3 left and we all feel the same .( last one out shut the door)


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

bat said:


> Yes do a trial run. Like you I came with a 5 yr old as a single mum waiting to go to uni that was 25 years ago and I'm still here. But after all the gloss wears off this is not a very nice place to live . There are many who come for short term and don't seem to leave and yet as you can see from this forum many don't really like it. If you have money and mix with expats like many do it's ok for a while. But many like this artificial life style and the realitys of back home don't appeal .there are many older foreigners here with no families and life here is expensive doctors hospitals etc but as you said your only here for gap year. As we all said no comparison between schools here and uk . You said you were offered a job by a friend is that friend willing to pay schools health insurance etc .also to give you the time off for school holidays etc, you know the old adage " never work for family or friends"
> But for me it has worked, I was one of the lucky ones I have just considered it a long holiday , but I feel now enough and plan to spend more tme in uk to eventually settle back there as all my friends have done over the last 20 yrs of all who were here or who came after me , there's only 2-3 left and we all feel the same .( last one out shut the door)


Hello,
Wow 25 years!! thats a long time,is that what was meant about never leaving? lol

Im not intending to stay forever,but i guess these things change,im defo coming before i make my mind up and going to do a "summer" as a trial run....I can understand about not many liking the appeal of coming back home.
No sorry the job offered isnt from a friend (mixing business and pleasure would be bad esp that far away from home) its a job within the same place he works.
A long holiday defo sounds good,but the whole point of doing this,is to not do the tourist thing and experience a different way of life

Thank you for replying. x


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

kt001 said:


> Hello,
> Wow 25 years!! thats a long time,is that what was meant about never leaving? lol
> 
> Im not intending to stay forever,but i guess these things change,im defo coming before i make my mind up and going to do a "summer" as a trial run....I can understand about not many liking the appeal of coming back home.
> ...


Before you do anything get it all down in black and white before you come ( doesn't mean much here but better than verbal promises.) you didn't say wether you'd have a working visa most people work with out them . And to be honest working in touristic place is not Egypt it's all very false( probably get shot for saying that) and you cannot experience except an extended touristic way of life . Your son will be in an exclusive school , your earnings will have to be more in 2 months than the workers there see in 1 year. All the people there are imported them selves as sharm was set up for tourists only so all the locals come from rest of Egypt and most from villages. Also there's only tourist things to do there watersports swim desert rides etc. Or drink . Again sure local expats will put me right. So go with open mind and free heart and enjoy


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there!

I'm not a parent nor did I "live" in Sharm, only been there for a couple of days and I simply hated the damn place! So I can't help much!

But I just got a question, and please do pardon me if I sounded rude, but how's living in a third world country is supposed to "broaden" your 5 years old's mind?!

I'm Egyptian, unfortunately, but I do NOT wanna go into the details of what kinda [email protected] I've learned in here when I was that age cause things have changed a lot in here, and I'm sorry to be saying that when it comes to the educational "System" it has only changed to be much more worse than what it used to be!

Also, and as mentioned already, the quality of education and/or the teachers' qualifications in here are below zero, what you've "seen" so far was just a hard working school personnel doing his/her job trying his/her best to attract you to their schools, just for one thing, the $$$$ pay check that you'd pay for them if you decided to put your child in there!!

I didn't get the part where you said "Someone's willing to help" but all I can say is that you should never depend on anyone! As for working for family/friends, that would be just like pi$$ing in the wind!

You're the parent though, not me, so good luck with whatever you decide Ma'am! And sorry if I was rude!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

You say it's only one year rather than a permanent move; I don't know if you have been before however living in the land of scams requires very careful research and some form of networking.

You did not mention cost of living - however expect rent and bills for something decent to be around £350 PM and expenses such as food (if you are careful) an extra £300 per month or more, it's not overly cheap.

Remember this is a developing country with a developing economy you can expect a lower standard of health and safety, hygiene and a different ethos and culture.

If you are looking however to come to a living museum and see the reefs than yes explore Egypt just don't expect Paradise expect eye opening experiences.

Don't let that put you off however; you said you have worked in the travel industry so I am sure you are a tough cookie and have seen it all, your main concern is safety.

Sharm in my opinion is safe however like any where you do get sporadic burglaries, petty crime, pick pockets, peeping toms and perverts. 

A loud voice and the words "la shukran" (no thanks) and finally "im shee" (go away) do work however the latter can be quite offensive.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi KT,

I'm a single Mum living in Sharm, so perhaps I am in a better position to comment here, although my daughter is still only three years old, so luckily I have not yet had to worry about schooling her. However, I should mention that I have visited a couple of places and have put them on my black list. The British School here I have heard great things about (which is probably what you have a prospectus for). For me I cannot use it as it does not teach Arabic, but it may be suitable for you, albeit extremely expensive. I personally do not know how I would afford a school and additional child care to cover working hours on a single salary, but I'm sure you have done your calculations.

I think others have already covered the safety issues. I have never had any issue whatsoever. People generally now are more interested in my daughter or ripping me off. I still get the usual snide remarks that I just shrug off, persistent men get met with harsh words (in Arabic), offence men get something equally or more offensive back, again in Arabic, and if I'm feeling that way inclined would later get a visit from an Egyptian friend with a mild threat. But, to be honest, I have never had any situation that has made me feel threatened, nor have a ever felt at risk when walking around alone.

I can't remember now what other questions you asked that I haven't covered, but feel free to PM me if you want to ask anything further.

Sam


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> Hi KT,
> 
> I'm a single Mum living in Sharm, so perhaps I am in a better position to comment here, although my daughter is still only three years old, so luckily I have not yet had to worry about schooling her. However, I should mention that I have visited a couple of places and have put them on my black list. The British School here I have heard great things about (which is probably what you have a prospectus for). For me I cannot use it as it does not teach Arabic, but it may be suitable for you, albeit extremely expensive. I personally do not know how I would afford a school and additional child care to cover working hours on a single salary, but I'm sure you have done your calculations.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thank you for replying!

I had a look on your profile and tried to find a way to PM you but couldnt,could you PM me so i can reply that way?


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm not a parent nor did I "live" in Sharm, only been there for a couple of days and I simply hated the damn place! So I can't help much!
> 
> ...


Hello,

Im pleased with all the replies i get as it all helps.

Its just about trying something new and doing/learning different things.
The school thing is what im finding to be the issue now as obv i want the best for my child but everybody is saying the same thing reguarding the school.
No the family that would be there wouldnt be working so would be around to help.
I think im more with trying the summer prob 8-12 weeks to see how we get on and without taking any major steps re my child education.

thank you


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Horus said:


> You say it's only one year rather than a permanent move; I don't know if you have been before however living in the land of scams requires very careful research and some form of networking.
> 
> You did not mention cost of living - however expect rent and bills for something decent to be around £350 PM and expenses such as food (if you are careful) an extra £300 per month or more, it's not overly cheap.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Yes it would prob be a year (no more i dont think)
Yes we have been to Sharm before and my family have been many times.
Yeah my main concern was how safe we would be,from what has been said this isnt really a major issue and nothing like the u.k.
I dont no now what to do,like i said before thinking the summer 8-12 weeks to see how we go, then plan.
School is important and expensive( well cheap compared to the u.k) but still expensive when your living off wages there.

we will see but thank u for replying


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

kt001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes it would prob be a year (no more i dont think)
> Yes we have been to Sharm before and my family have been many times.
> ...


Not sure what you mean by cheap compared to uk as far as I'm aware schools still free in uk and if you choose to pay that's your choice. But here as foreigners you have no choice and I don't consider 60-70 thou le without bus, cheap especially for a mediocre education from not qualified in most cases.


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

bat said:


> Not sure what you mean by cheap compared to uk as far as I'm aware schools still free in uk and if you choose to pay that's your choice. But here as foreigners you have no choice and I don't consider 60-70 thou le without bus, cheap especially for a mediocre education from not qualified in most cases.



Hey,
No i meant if children are in a fee paying school in the u.k its cheaper compared to that.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

kt001 said:


> Hey,
> No i meant if children are in a fee paying school in the u.k its cheaper compared to that.


Wow no idea how much schools are in uk. But it's not cheaper, there are no facilities h in schools here. No chemistry labs , no art no music, before you all start. Many schools have gyms swimming pools etc, but once you pay your money they pay lip service to all this 3 lessons of swimming a year, extra school activities 4-5 times in the year. Music , learning a few songs, art, well you'll be lucky to find a paint brush to messy. If you complain , your told in polite terms find another school.
And as has been pointed out unqualified teachers.


----------

